# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ;

## στελιος66

Καλημέρα και παλι. Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας γι'αυτο τον διαβολο που ονομάζεται αποπροσωποποιηση και τυρανναει πολύ κοσμο από ότι βλεπω. Πιστευεται ότι πρεπει να καταφευγει καποιος αμεσως στην ευκολη λυση που οναμαζεται φαρμακευτικη αγωγη η να προσπαθει να το ξεπερασει διχως αυτά; Γνωριζω από προσωπικη πειρα ότι εάν καποιος το ξεπερασει μονος του νιωθει μετα απίστευτα δυνατος,ασε που το αποτέλεσμα σιγουρα εχει διαρκεια,αν δεν είναι και μονιμο. Απ'την άλλη παλι εξαρτάται από τις αντοχες που διαθετει ο καθενας και την υπομονη που είναι διατεθειμενος να δειξει. Το κακο βεβαια είναι ότι πολλες φορες η αποπροσωποποιηση εχει επιπλοκες όπως αγχος,καταθλιψη,πανικους κτλ. Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια και'γω νιωθω μπερδεμένος,αν και κλεινω περισσοτερο προς την δευτερη λυση.

----------


## anxious4ever

στελιο. την πρωτη φορα εκανα να το ξεπερασω 6 μηνες χωρις φαρμακα.εκανα ομως παραλληλα ψυχοθεραπεια.
την επομενη φορα πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικο..και τωρα παλι αντικαταθλιπτικο οπως ξερεις κ μιλαμε τοσες μερες.
ρε συ παντα περναει και με φαρμακα κ χωρις φαρμακα.απλα χωρις φαρμακα αργει κ με φαρμακα γινεται πιο ευκολο.
εσυ αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν μπορεις να παρεις φαρμακα γιατι εχεις προβλημα με το εντερο. μπορεις να κανεις ομοιοπαθητικη ομως ή ισως να παρεις καποιο φυσικο αντικαταθλιπτικο σκευασμα απο φαρμακειο με φυτικα.δρουν κ αυτα πολυ καλα.
αληθεια.κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια? με ψυχοθεραπεια σκετη κ υπομονη θα περασει.ειπαμε ειναι απο το στρες.αλοιμονο αν κραταγε για παντα.
για να σε καθησυχασω κ σενα κ μενα..εχω κ φιλους που το εχουν παθει και μιλαμε γι αυτο.εγω να σου πω την αληθεια τωρα με το λαντοζ το εχω ακομα απλα δεν ειναι εδω ολες τις ωρες νομιζω.ας πουμε το ειχα χτες το απογευμα, μετα το βραδυ οχι.σημερα δεν το εχω ας πουμε.ειναι πιο διεκεκομμενο.
επισης δεν ειναι κακο θεωρω να βοηθαμε τον εαυτο μας με φαρμακα να ξεπερασει κατι.ολα χρειαζονται πιστευω.

----------


## στελιος66

Εχεις δικιο. Όλα είναι για τον ανθρωπο. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εναι κατι κακο τα φαρμακα,αλοιμονο αν ελεγα κατι τετοιο. Απλα το μονο που φοβάμαι σ'αυτα είναι μηπως συνηθησει κανεις σ'αυτα και του γινουν απαραίτητα εφ'ορου ζωης. Είναι καλα για να ξεσκαλωσει κανεις από μια κατασταση και μετα να προσπαθηση και χωρις αυτά.

----------


## στελιος66

Ψυχοθεραπεια δεν κανω. Εδώ και δυο μερες ξεκινησα λαντοζ αλλα και παλι αρχισα να εχω προβληματάκια...Μαλλον χρειαζομαι υπομονη και επιμονη.Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μολις ζοριστω από καποιο σωματικο πρόβλημα,μου βγαινει η αποπροσωποποιηση. Και όταν λεω αποπροσωποποιηση εννοω αυτά τα υπαρξιακα και το αισθημα αποξένωσης από τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## anxious4ever

ξεκινησες Ladose?μονος σου?
δεν θα πρεπε να πας σε εναν γιατρο να σου πει πρωτα?
να ξερεις θελει υπομονη πολυ γιατι φερνει μια υπερενταση στην αρχη.λιγο στρες παραπανω.μη τρομαξεις.εγω δεν τρομαξα.ειπα απλα οτι ειναι απο αυτο.μετα τον ενα μηνα θα δεις αποτελεσμα.μη φοβασαι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.δεν προκαλουν εξαρτηση στο κεντρικο νευρικο συστημα.
εγω τα ειχα κοψει στους 8 μηνες παλαιοτερα κ ημουν μια χαρα και ειχα απο τοτε να ξαναπαρω.
βοηθανε παρα πολυ στο στρες , δεν ειναι μονο για την καταθλιψη. φροντισε να τρως πρωτα πριν το παρεις κατιτις.για να μη σε πειραζει στο εντερο.μη το παιρνεις νηστικος.

----------

